# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Unboxing My NEW ALBINO BALL PYTHON!!!!

## SGExotics

Part 1:
YouTube - Albino Ball Python Unboxing Part 1

Part 2:
YouTube - Albino Ball Python Unboxing Part 2 - The Close Up

Check out joshua12buchwald! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/joshua12buchwald
He's Got An Awesome Setup and Some Amazing Morphs!

***NOTE***
In the video, i say im going to breed him in a few months when he's atleast 500 grams, please ignore that, after weighing him (he's 300 grams), i realized im going to just wait until the next breeding season rolls around to pair him up with the 02 & 03 100% het albino females that are coming in tuesday Jan.6.09...

----------


## MDB

I am positive that was supposed to be delivered to my house :Smile:

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## nixer

> ***NOTE***
> In the video, i say im going to breed him in a few months when he's atleast 500 grams, please ignore that, after weighing him (he's 300 grams), i realized im going to just wait until the next breeding season rolls around to pair him up with the 02 & 03 100% het albino females that are coming in tuesday Jan.6.09...


so basically you planned to not quarantine this animal!
or the other 2 you have comming

----------


## nixer

nevermind i saw the video no QT practice period!

----------


## Luke Martin

Nice Albino....I'd say breed him to the 50%er first to try and prove her out though...cause then if you breed her to the spider the next year (if she proves out) you've got spiders 50% het albino  :Wink:

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## rocko2527

> nevermind i saw the video no QT practice period!


 Why do you care so much its his animal :Rolleyes2:  And hes obviously young and determined especially if he has an albino already good luck :Good Job:

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

If he doesn't practice proper quarantine procedures, he should. Seeing as it appears he is trying to make a business name for himself, that would shine rather poorly in his favor. It is a breeders responsibility to make sure the animals they sell are healthy and disease free. If you want to make it more basic than that; it is a keepers responsibility also.

Some people simply don't know about why they should quarantine and need to be educated. Whenever I add a new addition to my collection; the animals get a veterinarian visit with a full checkup and a fecal. They also get six months in quarantine at the other end of my house. You can never be too cautious with boids.

That being said, they are very attractive animals.  I hope for their sake, you do quarantine them for a minimum of three months. 

Good luck!

----------

_catawhat75_ (01-02-2009)

----------


## nixer

> Why do you care so much its his animal And hes obviously young and determined especially if he has an albino already good luck


lol i think you need to learn something also.
if thats what you wanna call it. :ROFL: 
i see many lost animals in both of your collections

----------


## sg1trogdor

> lol i think you need to learn something also.
> if thats what you wanna call it.
> i see many lost animals in *both* of your collections


I normally try to stay in the shadows but I didn't see anything about Rocko saying he did not QT.  So I dont get this portion or your reply.  I also feel the need to make it very clear that I DO QT animals.  I have 7 new snakes in my old bedroom as I type this.  This is where they will stay for a few months or until I feel they are healthy and of no threat to my collection.

----------


## llovelace

Not to be a busy body but he didn't have to say he didn't QT , it's obvious from the second video he DOES NOT, but it's a MUST DO or he will, take the risk of maybe loosing those beautiful creatures.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Not to be a busy body but he didn't have to say he didn't QT , it's obvious from the second video he DOES NOT, but it's a MUST DO or he will, take the risk of maybe loosing those beautiful creatures.


 I meant Rocko

----------


## SGExotics

> nevermind i saw the video no QT practice period!


Geez, I really have to make a quick update vid..  I had just put the 2 new snakes into the rack when I realized I needed to quarintine from now on, I had the memory of it in the back of my head, so I quickly took them out of the rack with their containers and put the lids on them.. Then I got 2 small heat pad to put under the containers and moved them into another room downstairs... That is quarintining, Correct?

----------

_llovelace_ (01-02-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> If he doesn't practice proper quarantine procedures, he should. Seeing as it appears he is trying to make a business name for himself, that would shine rather poorly in his favor. It is a breeders responsibility to make sure the animals they sell are healthy and disease free. If you want to make it more basic than that; it is a keepers responsibility also.
> 
> Some people simply don't know about why they should quarantine and need to be educated. Whenever I add a new addition to my collection; the animals get a veterinarian visit with a full checkup and a fecal. They also get six months in quarantine at the other end of my house. You can never be too cautious with boids.
> 
> That being said, they are very attractive animals.  I hope for their sake, you do quarantine them for a minimum of three months. 
> 
> Good luck!


read my reply to nixer

----------


## SGExotics

> lol i think you need to learn something also.
> if thats what you wanna call it.
> i see many lost animals in both of your collections


Excuse Me? By BOTH of your collections, you don't mean mine right? B/c if you do then you are BADLY MISTAKEN! I have NEVER & repeat NEVER lost an animal in my collection. So I have no clue what you are talking about, that is, if BOTH includes ME. Btw, by the caps, im not trying to make those words seem aggressive, im just trying to highlight them...

----------


## butters!

> I have NEVER & repeat NEVER lost an animal in my collection.


if you do not qt you take the risk of loosing your whole collection!i know you said you are going to from here out and i hope your being honest about that for you own sake.good luck!

ps. saying jesus christ in your vids can offend some people very much.it didnt bother me but there are people on here that would definately let you hear about it.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Excuse Me? By BOTH of your collections, you don't mean mine right? B/c if you do then you are BADLY MISTAKEN! I have NEVER & repeat NEVER lost an animal in my collection. So I have no clue what you are talking about, that is, if BOTH includes ME. Btw, by the caps, im not trying to make those words seem aggressive, im just trying to highlight them...


By both he means you and Rocko.  He is assuming that Rocko does not QT because of his comment on the first page of the thread.

----------


## JD Constriction

I believe QTing animals is a very smart thing to do for several reasons and something I practice as an individual....but like many things in life it's a choice.  Not to defend not doing it but there are several ways to lose an entire collection besides QT that I don't think everyone does:

Redundant thermostats (in case one fails and frys your animals)
Backup generator (for power failures in extreme temperatures)
Tabs or conduit on cages to keep cages closed if one should escape and open other cages.
An escape plan including snake bags and boxes for every animal in your collection should a fire/disaster happen.
Escapeproofing the 'herp" room

I'm sure there are also more I'm forgetting.

All of these things to me carry potential to lose a portion or all of one's collection but as an individual we have the right to choose which, if any, we want to practice.

As keepers I think it is great that we can pass our experiences and information onto others to help them and educate them about the risks that they could be taking by not practicing certain husbandry techniques.  BUT it is their choice to practice those techniques or not.  Some people are riskier individuals than others and that is their choice.

We as buyers can ask about these practices and weigh our decision to purchase based on these techniques just as we can choose what to do after we receive an animal.

I'm not trying to be preachy but the best method IMO is to educate the community and politely inform them of the potential risks that they run from certain practices (or the lack thereof).  If they choose to heed that advice or not is completely up to them.

Hope that helps  :Smile:

----------

dr del (01-02-2009),JLC (01-30-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (01-02-2009),MarkS (01-04-2009),_muddoc_ (01-03-2009),Muze (01-03-2009),rabernet (01-02-2009),Ranegyr (01-08-2009),_RhacHead_ (01-03-2009),_Spaniard_ (01-02-2009),_tweets_4611_ (02-02-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Excuse Me? By BOTH of your collections, you don't mean mine right? B/c if you do then you are BADLY MISTAKEN! I have NEVER & repeat NEVER lost an animal in my collection. So I have no clue what you are talking about, that is, if BOTH includes ME. Btw, by the caps, im not trying to make those words seem aggressive, im just trying to highlight them...


Also in Nixer's defense You can lose an entire collection very quickly if you take in one animal with some unforeseen disease or parasite or what have you.  There was someone on here a few months back (could have been another forum also can't remember)  who lost the better part of a collection within a week or so if i remember correctly.  (If anyone knows what im talking about could you please post link to thread.  THanks. ).

----------


## greghall

I only buy from a few people that I trust don't just go & take in rescues full of mites & stuff that people do all the time.My collection is worth to much money to bring in a unknown snake,the last snakes I bought where QTed for about 6 weeks(a little short by some standards),& where from well known breeders(only 3 I deal with).Also watch where your feeders come from they can bring in desease to.

----------


## Morphie

I feel bad that the OPs thread got so seriously hijacked - 

That albino is sweet dude.  Hope the female proves out for you!

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> I believe QTing animals is a very smart thing to do for several reasons and something I practice as an individual....but like many things in life it's a choice.  Not to defend not doing it but there are several ways to lose an entire collection besides QT that I don't think everyone does:
> 
> Redundant thermostats (in case one fails and frys your animals)
> Backup generator (for power failures in extreme temperatures)
> Tabs or conduit on cages to keep cages closed if one should escape and open other cages.
> An escape plan including snake bags and boxes for every animal in your collection should a fire/disaster happen.
> Escapeproofing the 'herp" room
> 
> I'm sure there are also more I'm forgetting.
> ...


I am Quarintining..

----------


## SGExotics

Message to everyone replying about quarantining! You guys don't have to reply with your thoughts on how i should be quarantining. I am quarantining, in the video i put the snake into the rack, but soon realized i had to start quarantining, so i removed the two new snakes from the rack system and put them in their own little containers with small heat pad under each of their containers, and moved them to another room, on another level of my house, and am quarantining them until August, my start of the breeding season (I go by 8 ball python's breeding calendar, as that is where learned all my temps and timing from)... I will also be quarantining the 4 new ball pythons i have coming (0.1 02 het albino, 0.1 03 het albino, 1.0 het albino, 1.0 het albino)...

----------


## Peter Williams

Nice albino...was the butterfly knife necessary? Also, it frightens me that you had quarantining in "the back of your mind" that should be first and foremost when bringing in new animals. All it takes is one exposure to your collection, like they've already had, to transmit disease, albeit very unlikely. And as said before, it didn't bother me but the excessive use of "jesus christ" in your video may offend alot of people.

And one final thing, do you have a job that paid for all the animals you own? Not trying to offend you, just curious how someone who seems so young was able to afford all the animals listed on your youtube channel.

----------


## JD Constriction

That's great.

The point of my other post really was that you can do what you want.  I just want others to politely provide feedback rather than chastising you for not doing it. (e.g. "did you know..." instead of "you didn't QT!")

As I said before there are many husbandry practices that lessen the amount of risk people take.  All are good ideas but none are absolutely necessary for keeping animals.




> I am Quarintining..

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## dsirkle

He is a very nice albino.

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-03-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> Nice albino...was the butterfly knife necessary? Also, it frightens me that you had quarantining in "the back of your mind" that should be first and foremost when bringing in new animals. All it takes is one exposure to your collection, like they've already had, to transmit disease, albeit very unlikely. And as said before, it didn't bother me but the excessive use of "jesus christ" in your video may offend alot of people.
> 
> And one final thing, do you have a job that paid for all the animals you own? Not trying to offend you, just curious how someone who seems so young was able to afford all the animals listed on your youtube channel.


Does it really matter what i used to open my package? I could have used a butter knife, but id rather have sharp knife that glides across the tape to open it instead of a dull knife that i would have to stab downward to cut the box tape which could potentially stab into my snake and injure it severly... I didnt let the snake come in contact with any of my current collection, and i buy from reputable breeders, that had either sold me or friends of mine snakes in the past.. and i right after i realized that i needed to quarantine the animals & i did so... The reason it was in the back of my mind was because i never quarantined any of my animals previously, tbh, and learned i should do so from this site... Also, if it offends you that i say jesus christ, im sorry, the snake was so beautiful ans shocking, that when i opened the package i really didnt know what i was saying  :Smile:  And to answer your last question, yes i pay for ALL of my animals, i am 15, and do have working papers, so while all my buddies are out "chilling" and "hanging out", im working my butt off to be able to afford all of whats in my collection, as i want to make my hobby into a full time career someday...  Lol, what did you think, i stole all of these animals?

----------


## SGExotics

> That's great.
> 
> .  I just want others to politely provide feedback rather than chastising you for not doing it. (e.g. "did you know..." instead of "you didn't QT!")


Yes i agree with you on the the fact people on here should politely provide feedback... Many of which that have replied to this thread just come to it to pick out every little thing that is done wrong, instead of noticing it and advising i should do something differently instead of being obnoxious about it... Im not sure if its the fact that im getting a jumpstart on my collection of ball pythons earlier than they did, or if they just don't like the fact that i want to start a business and im  younger than they are... Who knows lol, they should check out some of the kids on youtube that keep their ball pythons on sand and don't even provide heat for them, let alone Quarantine them  :Smile:

----------


## SGExotics

> He is a very nice albino.


Thankyou!

----------


## SGExotics

> Does it really matter what i used to open my package? I could have used a butter knife, but id rather have sharp knife that glides across the tape to open it instead of a dull knife that i would have to stab downward to cut the box tape which could potentially stab into my snake and injure it severly... I didnt let the snake come in contact with any of my current collection, and i buy from reputable breeders, that had either sold me or friends of mine snakes in the past.. and i right after i realized that i needed to quarantine the animals & i did so... The reason it was in the back of my mind was because i never quarantined any of my animals previously, tbh, and learned i should do so from this site... Also, if it offends you that i say jesus christ, im sorry, the snake was so beautiful ans shocking, that when i opened the package i really didnt know what i was saying  And to answer your last question, yes i pay for ALL of my animals, i am 15, and do have working papers, so while all my buddies are out "chilling" and "hanging out", im working my butt off to be able to afford all of whats in my collection, as i want to make my hobby into a full time career someday...  Lol, what did you think, i stole all of these animals?



And when i say "I could have used a BUTTER knife" i spelt that correctly...

----------


## TheMolenater2

What a beauty! Great contrast on that Albino!

----------


## nixer

> Yes i agree with you on the the fact people on here should politely provide feedback... Many of which that have replied to this thread just come to it to pick out every little thing that is done wrong, instead of noticing it and advising i should do something differently instead of being obnoxious about it... Im not sure if its the fact that im getting a jumpstart on my collection of ball pythons earlier than they did, or if they just don't like the fact that i want to start a business and im  younger than they are... Who knows lol, they should check out some of the kids on youtube that keep their ball pythons on sand and don't even provide heat for them, let alone Quarantine them


how polite were you when you stole my friends pics of his site?how about the comments on youtube you posted are those polite also? either way you have yet to see me be unpolite!  
 im not jealous of you at all you dug your hole along time ago.
remember that retic line albino you supposedly have?

----------


## SGExotics

> how polite were you when you stole my friends pics of his site?how about the comments on youtube you posted are those polite also? either way you have yet to see me be unpolite!  
>  im not jealous of you at all you dug your hole along time ago.
> remember that retic line albino you supposedly have?


Did i not make a sincere apology and take the pictures off, plus close the site? Did i not apologize about the comments and promise not to use that language online ever again, and still live up to that promise to this day? I know everyone else on ball pythons dot net forgave me! And the women who sold the het albinos to me said they were het for retic line albino, I DIDNT MAKE UP THE NAME, she told me that, so i thought i would share the name with you guys to see if it existed, obviously not... It turned out to just be the name they called albino ball pythons with a jungle pattern. Nixer, you have been all over my case from the first day i started posting here, and have been trying to dig out every little thing i do wrong or say! What is you problem? If you don't like me, then why do you even bother coming to my threads? Even when i made the sincere apology to everyone i had gotten off to a bad start with, you still had something to point out and say, Remember? heres your exact words "You still have the pics of the boa", then i proved you wrong, and said it was my pet boa rambo, Why didn't you have a response? Do you have one now? You jump to conclusions, like just jumping to say "So your no quarantining them!" i beleive is how it went, why couldn't you just say "You should quarantine your animals from now on to provent any harmful diseases or parasites from spreading to your current collection"... Jeez, and you thought i was the one with the issues...

----------


## littleindiangirl

This thread is going splendidly....

----------


## SGExotics

> This thread is going splendidly....


yep, thats just about how all of my threads go  :Smile:

----------


## nixer

when you supposedly realized you forgot to QT why did you post the movie. you knew someone would point it out.

as for the retic line what thread was this where you asked anything about it ?
all i saw is a movie you made about it. when i brought it up you never said anything about it go back and look at your threads. :Wag of the finger: 

as for the boa pics i wrongly assumed that they were also not yours, but also take note i thanked you when you said it was yours. that was on 12-10-08, but in this thread you said you sold it http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80695  either way whatever. :Wag of the finger: 

"you have been all over my case from the first day i started posting here, and have been trying to dig out every little thing i do wrong or say!"
i think if you look back ive post or even looked at perhaps 4 threads you even started. really dude you need to stop pointing fingers at ppl for things you have no basis for  :Wag of the finger: 

"You jump to conclusions, like just jumping to say "So your no quarantining them!" i beleive is how it went"  i jumped to a conclusion! really dude you posted the video about it! it was right there for everyone to see :Wag of the finger:

----------


## sg1trogdor

Yeah I think its time for admin to lock this thread or move to the QT room.  I can see this getting worse before it gets better.  Well nice bino you got there buddy.  I understand you made a mistake.  Ans now I can see this whole thing with nixer and you goes back before this thread so I will stay out of it from now on.  Goodluck.

----------


## Beardedragon

I did not want to jump into this BUT im starting to get a LITTLE annoyed...




> Geez, I really have to make a quick update vid..  I had just put the 2 new snakes into the rack when I realized I needed to quarantine from now on, I had the memory of it in the back of my head, so I quickly took them out of the rack with their containers and put the lids on them.. Then I got 2 small heat pad to put under the containers and moved them into another room downstairs... *That is quarantining, Correct?*


No actually, now that you have had them in the same rack even for a short period of time .I would consider that just moving them after exposing them to your other animals. 




> Does it really matter what i used to open my package? I could have used a butter knife, but id rather have sharp knife that glides across the tape to open it instead of a dull knife that i would have to stab downward to cut the box tape which could potentially stab into my snake and injure it severly... I didnt let the snake come in contact with any of my current collection, and i buy from reputable breeders, that had either sold me or friends of mine snakes in the past.. and i right after i realized that i needed to quarantine the animals & i did so... The reason it was in the back of my mind was because i never quarantined any of my animals previously, tbh, and learned i should do so from this site... Also, if it offends you that i say jesus christ, im sorry, the snake was so beautiful ans shocking, that when i opened the package i really didnt know what i was saying  And to answer your last question, yes i pay for ALL of my animals, i am 15, and do have working papers, so while all my buddies are out "chilling" and "hanging out", im working my butt off to be able to afford all of whats in my collection, as i want to make my hobby into a full time career someday...  *Lol, what did you think, i stole all of these animals?*


^^ Comments like that, and your talking about Bill not jumping to conclusions...

Its not the knife you used, its how fast you were doing it! The whole time you were cutting all I could think of is 1. Your not cutting carefully and 2. The way you move the box must have those snakes thinking they are on a roller coaster ride.  About not letting these snakes come in contact with your current collection, letting them in the same rack to me is enough to do it. I do not even open my new snake boxes in the same room just because if they look sick/are dead/ or infested with mites ( Mites especially, one member opened up his boa shipment and his whole collection got mites because there were literally thousands of mites in the box and many of them came out) I contact the breeder and ( Though I have never had this problem...) I request that they pay for shipping and a refund to take it back.    

 The Comment " Jesus Christ " does not offend me, but I know for a fact that it can offend many others. If you can say it without realizing it you will find many people will turn their heads to you, because im sure you probably say it alot. Ive seen your comments on youtube before... im sure thats not the only thing you say. 




> Yes i agree with you on the the fact people on here should politely provide feedback...* Many of which that have replied to this thread just come to it to pick out every little thing that is done wrong,* instead of noticing it and advising i should do something differently instead of being obnoxious about it... *Im not sure if its the fact that im getting a jumpstart on my collection of ball pythons earlier than they did, or if they just don't like the fact that i want to start a business and im  younger than they are... Who knows lol*, they should check out some of the kids on youtube that keep their ball pythons on sand and don't even provide heat for them, let alone Quarantine them


Again jumping to immature conclusions. If a member came to the forum with a ball on sand without heat do you think we would correct them or just let it slide thinking we are only here to tell you what you are doing wrong? I know many teenage members here that I can not even tell are young because they do whats right and when are corrected do not act like the forum is ganging up on him or her. You could be 60 and if you acted like you are know, id still be here typing all of this.

People have a right to pick out every little thing you've done wrong, because you have already proved more than once that you should not IMO be breeding snakes. Im sorry, but that is what I think. I myself will never buy from you until you have proved over and over again that you are doing everything 110% right. so yes, maybe one day I might buy from you, when that's a day when I forget the old DBD you. 




> Did i not make a sincere apology and take the pictures off, plus close the site? Did i not apologize about the comments and promise not to use that language online ever again,* and still live up to that promise to this day*? I know everyone else on ball pythons dot net forgave me! And the women who sold the het albinos to me said they were het for retic line albino, I DIDNT MAKE UP THE NAME, she told me that, so i thought i would share the name with you guys to see if it existed, obviously not... It turned out to just be the name they called albino ball pythons with a jungle pattern. Nixer, you have been all over my case from the first day i started posting here, and have been trying to dig out every little thing i do wrong or say! What is you problem? If you don't like me, then why do you even bother coming to my threads? Even when i made the sincere apology to everyone i had gotten off to a bad start with, you still had something to point out and say, Remember? heres your exact words "You still have the pics of the boa", then i proved you wrong, and said it was my pet boa rambo, Why didn't you have a response? Do you have one now? You jump to conclusions, like just jumping to say "So your no quarantining them!" i beleive is how it went, why couldn't you just say "You should quarantine your animals from now on to provent any harmful diseases or parasites from spreading to your current collection"... Jeez, and you thought i was the one with the issues...



To this day? its been what, three weeks? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Not everyone one of bp.net have forgiven you... they just do not express them selves to you. Some of the things you said are not something you could forgive lightly...

I'm not even going to comment on that last statement...

Again... I did not want to get in to this, but you can trust its not only Nixer who's seeing through and forgetting any of this. Im also jumping to the conclusion that im not the only person who has wanted to type what I just posted.

Edit: Just to make something clear... the reason everyone is posting about how you qt is because you keep mentioning how you want to be the " Next big breeder" Be a Ralph Davis... not a Big daddy wholesale...

----------

Clyde Frog (01-30-2009),grammie (01-04-2009),_Michelle.C_ (01-04-2009),zoiexpieds (01-31-2009)

----------


## butters!

> I did not want to jump into this BUT im starting to get a LITTLE annoyed...
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, now that you have had them in the same rack even for a short period of time .I would consider that just moving them after exposing them to your other animals. 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Comments like that, and your talking about Bill not jumping to conclusions...
> ...


nice!i agree 100% :Salute:

----------


## Melicious

> I did not want to jump into this BUT im starting to get a LITTLE annoyed...
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, now that you have had them in the same rack even for a short period of time .I would consider that just moving them after exposing them to your other animals. 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Comments like that, and your talking about Bill not jumping to conclusions...
> ...


Amen to that.  The people on this forum are passionate about these animals, and they've proven it time and time again by responding to you.

----------


## Beardedragon

> nice!i agree 100%





> Amen to that.  The people on this forum are passionate about these animals, and they've proven it time and time again by responding to you.


Thank you for backing me up :Salute:  




> Again... I did not want to get in to this, but you can trust its not only Nixer who's seeing through and forgetting any of this. Im also jumping to the conclusion that im not the only person who has wanted to type what I just posted.



That should read NOT forgetting any of this BTW

----------


## SGExotics

> I did not want to jump into this BUT im starting to get a LITTLE annoyed...
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, now that you have had them in the same rack even for a short period of time .I would consider that just moving them after exposing them to your other animals. 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Comments like that, and your talking about Bill not jumping to conclusions...
> ...


Listen man, i read all of what you had to say, and will not be offended or be hurt by it but grow from it. I wasn't even going to post this reply, but just thought you should know. I respect you, and everyone else here on ball-pythons dot net, and take all your advice into what im doing to improve, i want to grow in this reptile community as reptiles were my hobby since i was 5 years old, Btw i am quarantining my animals and doing everything they require, if you don't beleive me, please feel free to test me in a pm.. But anyways, i respect everyone that has been on here before me and will respect everyone that will come after me, and will also just want to learn from all of you. I try not to have any problems with anybody anymore as i have learned it will only make worse problems for you in the future. You can agree to that right? So i hope this will end all of these arguments, and we can just be friends, & if there is anything that i should change, do better, please let me know, and i will do so...

----------


## greghall

lighten up on the kid guys,he will learn how to do what he needs to do.you learn from mistakes.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (01-05-2009),_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## nixer

i guess were not going to address the things i posted again

----------


## pythontricker

> Excuse Me? By BOTH of your collections, you don't mean mine right? B/c if you do then you are BADLY MISTAKEN! I have NEVER & repeat NEVER lost an animal in my collection. So I have no clue what you are talking about, that is, if BOTH includes ME. Btw, by the caps, im not trying to make those words seem aggressive, im just trying to highlight them...


Im not trying to fuel the fire, but QT is pretty important. You know how when you go on an airplane and everyone is sick and nasty, and then you get the cold. its the same idea. I always get some sort of cold after I am on a plane, and its a different type of cold each time. So when a snake comes from one area to another, the snake you bought might not look like it has an illness, and it may not, it still could pass something on to your other animals. Qt should last for about 90 days. You are pretty lucky if nothing happens to your collection.

----------


## rabernet

OK guys - like Greg suggested - lighten up. What's done is done. We've ALL made mistakes along the way. Instead of kicking him when he's down - why not extend your hand in helping him?

----------

_DutchHerp_ (01-05-2009),_roosterman2173_ (01-31-2009),_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> Im not trying to fuel the fire, but QT is pretty important. You know how when you go on an airplane and everyone is sick and nasty, and then you get the cold. its the same idea. I always get some sort of cold after I am on a plane, and its a different type of cold each time. So when a snake comes from one area to another, the snake you bought might not look like it has an illness, and it may not, it still could pass something on to your other animals. Qt should last for about 90 days. You are pretty lucky if nothing happens to your collection.


Whats up Quinton,
Um im not sure if you read any of my other replies, but i am quarantining, but thanks for the warning. Since i accidently introduced the new snakes to my current collection, my dad is going to be taking all of the snakes to the vet on tuesday (the day he is off) to get them all checked up on  :Smile:  And make sure they don't have any illnesses, which im sure they don't have, but i also checked them myself for mites, respiratory infection, scale rot, etc... And have been spraying all of them down with jurassi mite 3 times a week (Monday, Wednesday, & Friday) to help provent mites. Im about 95% sure all of them are in VERY good health, but we are taking them to the vet to be sure  :Smile: 
Thanks,
Brandon

----------


## Beardedragon

> Whats up Quinton,
> Um im not sure if you read any of my other replies, but i am quarantining, but thanks for the warning. Since i accidently introduced the new snakes to my current collection, my dad is going to be taking all of the snakes to the vet on tuesday (the day he is off) to get them all checked up on  And make sure they don't have any illnesses, which im sure they don't have, but i also checked them myself for mites, respiratory infection, scale rot, etc... And have been spraying all of them down with jurassi mite 3 times a week (Monday, Wednesday, & Friday) to help provent mites. Im about 95% sure all of them are in VERY good health, but we are taking them to the vet to be sure 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


To make sure they do not have any parasites you going to need a poo sample from them all. Its good to get them check up on for all the other things but I would save a few of their turds.

----------


## nixer

dont pm me! if you have something to say it better start with adressing what i said earlier which you have seemingly overlooked!

----------


## SGExotics

> To make sure they do not have any parasites you going to need a poo sample from them all. Its good to get them check up on for all the other things but I would save a few of their turds.


Yep, when we planned the appointment with my vet, they told us exactly that, and to bring them in when we get them...

----------


## SGExotics

> dont pm me! if you have something to say it better start with adressing what i said earlier which you have seemingly overlooked!


And what was that?

----------


## Morphie

wth you guys??  "you're opening that box too fast!"  Anyone who seriously thinks the way he handled the box was rough should think very very seriously about ever putting a reptile through the mailing system by either shipping or receiving.  

Who cares what kind of knife he used?  the appropriate implement is the one nearest to you that's of a reasonable size! (no swords lol)

wtf asking him where he got the money for his animals?  whose beeswax is it???  how rude!  

seriously it's like i don't even know you guys sometimes  :Rolleyes2:

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## TheMolenater2

> wtf asking him where he got the money for his animals?  whose beeswax is it???  how rude!


Preach it! lol

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> when you supposedly realized you forgot to QT why did you post the movie. you knew someone would point it out.
> 
> as for the retic line what thread was this where you asked anything about it ?
> all i saw is a movie you made about it. when i brought it up you never said anything about it go back and look at your threads.
> 
> as for the boa pics i wrongly assumed that they were also not yours, but also take note i thanked you when you said it was yours. that was on 12-10-08, but in this thread you said you sold it http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80695  either way whatever.
> 
> "you have been all over my case from the first day i started posting here, and have been trying to dig out every little thing i do wrong or say!"
> i think if you look back ive post or even looked at perhaps 4 threads you even started. really dude you need to stop pointing fingers at ppl for things you have no basis for 
> ...


Okay Here we go,

(1)What i exactly said about the retic line albinos:
"And the women who sold the het albinos to me said they were het for retic line albino, I DIDNT MAKE UP THE NAME, she told me that, so i thought i would share the name with you guys to see if it existed, obviously not... "
Did i EVER say i ASKED anything about it? I said and will take that directly out of the quote 
"i thought i would *share* the name with you guys to see if it existed"
Does share mean the same thing as asked?

(2)Im sorry, i didn't notice that you thanked me, and i thank you for thanking me...

(3)If you could get an exact quote where you have given me a compliment or said something nice instead of always telling me off about something, i will take that back, and apologize... I looked all over my other posts to find a time like i mentioned and if i had i wouldn't have said that...

Here are a few examples posted by you:

"i hope those hets they bought werent hets i hope they got ripped off just like they ripped off those pics and are trying to rip others off on some supposed new type of albino!"

"your not sorry your attempting to defaud period!
you have stole ppls pics for use on your site for animals which you dont have and trying to claim something which you will never be.
also your care sheet on your site is b.s. alot of miss information period!"

"you guys need to stop period!
whats this retic line albino carp!"

Also, once even an administrator had something to say to you, JLC:
Quote:
Originally Posted by nixer  
i hope those hets they bought werent hets i hope they got ripped off just like they ripped off those pics and are trying to rip others off on some supposed new type of albino!
Reply:
Wow...nice. The kid has made a sincere apology both for the pictures and for the verbal attacks he made. He's working on making things right again. Give him a chance. sheeeesh...
__________________
--Judy

(4) Yes i realize i should watch what i post on here from now on and what i do post i should expect everything i get, thanks for the advice...

p.s. I hope everyone see's this reply, and knows that i even sent you a pm trying to make things right between me and you, heres the message i sent him everybody, in exact words:

"Hey Nixer,
I just wanted to take this time to apologize to you for anything i've said or done in the past, and i know some of those things can't be taken back... But i just wanted to know if we could be friends instead of arguing all the time... So let me know, and if there is anything i could do or change, PLEASE let me know, and i will do so 
Thankyou,
Brandon"

& he replies on my thread saying, again exact words:
"dont pm me! if you have something to say it better start with adressing what i said earlier which you have seemingly overlooked!"

I have nothing left to say here...

----------


## Sebrina

Honestly he could deal crack on the corner for all you know, but who cares! (Don't take this personal man I'm just trying to defend you here). How and why he makes his money is up to him, they obviously aren't stolen, who ships to a crooks address. I'm 99.9% sure he paid that and no I don't know him. Thing is why do you care? I'ts his money, I wish you the best with your animals, take care of them and god bless hope you learned a few things here and take care, let us know how it goes.

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> Honestly he could deal crack on the corner for all you know, but who cares! (Don't take this personal man I'm just trying to defend you here). How and why he makes his money is up to him, they obviously aren't stolen, who ships to a crooks address. I'm 99.9% sure he paid that and no I don't know him. Thing is why do you care? I'ts his money, I wish you the best with your animals, take care of them and god bless hope you learned a few things here and take care, let us know how it goes.


yea i agree, but i also replied explaining how i afford them lol, But thanks anyway man!  :Smile:

----------


## stangs13

I am curious as to how you got the money too! I am 16 and have a legit job, but I still don't make that money..LOL. I could careless if its my beeswax or not...let me in on that secret!

----------


## Sebrina

> yea i agree, but i also replied explaining how i afford them lol, But thanks anyway man!


Loooks like the younger "kid" is coming off as the more sophisticated adult, just saying why did you have a problem with him? Everyone started somewhere, some didn't have as many "friends" and couldn't do as well as he can, give him a break.

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> I am curious as to how you got the money too! I am 16 and have a legit job, but I still don't make that money..LOL. I could careless if its my beeswax or not...let me in on that secret!


Well, im 15 so i have working papers, so i have a job lol... My mom runs a manufacturing company, and in the back is the shop, basically where packages get taken off the truck and into the shop, i just have to unload the trucks, along with 2 other guys, i work mondays, tuesdays, wednesdays, thursdays, and fridays, from 2:30 p.m. (time i get out of school and get there) until around 9:00 p.m. Sometimes i work later than the other guys, just doing some other stuff that needs to get taken care of so my mom just throws me some extra cash off the books...

----------


## SGExotics

> just saying why did you have a problem with him? Everyone started somewhere


Wait does that mean why do i have a problem with nixer or why does nixer have a problem with me? If its why did i have a problem with him read my above reply to nixer, it explains everything...

----------


## nixer

> Okay Here we go,
> 
> (1)What i exactly said about the retic line albinos:
> "And the women who sold the het albinos to me said they were het for retic line albino, I DIDNT MAKE UP THE NAME, she told me that, so i thought i would share the name with you guys to see if it existed, obviously not... "
> Did i EVER say i ASKED anything about it? I said and will take that directly out of the quote 
> "i thought i would *share* the name with you guys to see if it existed"
> Does share mean the same thing as asked?
> 
> (2)Im sorry, i didn't notice that you thanked me, and i thank you for thanking me...
> ...




ok here we go
1) you never mentioned the retic line here! i did after seeing it on your video!
when i said something about it your ignored my post!

2)i didnt think you did notice it and with as heated as it got i wouldnt expect you to notice it

3)i dont think anything anywhere that says i have to compliment you period.
i shouldnt of said that about the hets and i left it at what judy said. the rest of number 3 you did and thats that.

4) like i said dont pm me. i didnt post your message to me for a reason. its up to you to post it.



now for the real issue here on 12-10 you said the pic of the boa on your site was of your pet boa "rambo" but on 12-13 you posted you used to have a boa.  now could you have sold it in 3 days perhaps but from the other thread it kinda caught me as odd considering everything that has transpired thus far.
including all the avoidances.


oh yea as for the box opening or the commentary on the video i dont think i made any statement on those and i did so purposely.

----------


## Beardedragon

> wth you guys??  "you're opening that box too fast!"  Anyone who seriously thinks the way he handled the box was rough should think very very seriously about ever putting a reptile through the mailing system by either shipping or receiving.  
> 
> Who cares what kind of knife he used?  the appropriate implement is the one nearest to you that's of a reasonable size! (no swords lol)



Freaky Frog told me a story of how someone cut open a box uncarefully  and the ball python inside had gotten outside of its bag and got its head cut off....im just say'in

----------


## dr del

Guys.

Go read the lighten up post again, breathe, - repeat as necessary.

Do we really need to lock this thread to enforce a time out?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> now for the real issue here on 12-10 you said the pic of the boa on your site was of your pet boa "rambo" but on 12-13 you posted you used to have a boa.  now could you have sold it in 3 days perhaps but from the other thread it kinda caught me as odd considering everything that has transpired thus far.
> including all the avoidances.


yes, i actually did sell him, i had him in my captivity, but still had an ad up for him on a craigslist ad just to see what people would offer for about 15 days before i said he was my pet rambo, then the next day  had gotten and outstanding offer for him, so i accepted the offer, and the guy had come and picked him up from my house that day... Then i realized i that i really missed having a red tailed boa after i had sold him and totally regret selling him so i started doing some research on some different localities of red tailed boas, because i wanted one with a bigger head,(i find the bigger the head, the more attractive it is in this species, and i wanted to buy a snake i loved to just even look at, besides for the fact it would be like my new pet) and to see if bigger heads on them was just a gender thing. (i had saw a smaller female rtb in a local reptile shop with a huge head, and i was in love with it at the time)... And i don't remember any avoidances...

----------


## SGExotics

> Freaky Frog told me a story of how someone cut open a box uncarefully  and the ball python inside had gotten outside of its bag and got its head cut off....im just say'in


I will definately be ALOT more careful opening boxes from now on, now that im looking back at the vid..

----------


## nixer

ok thank you for answering.
i just wanted to check the facts.
im sorry you gave up your boa and missed it. while we all have that one herp that made us love this hobby even more.
bill

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> ok thank you for answering.
> i just wanted to check the facts.
> im sorry you gave up your boa and missed it. while we all have that one herp that made us love this hobby even more.
> bill


No problem man, friends? And yea, that was that one herp  :Sad:  But im also very happy that i know he's in good hands, the guy i sold him to gives me a call every once in a while to let me know hows he's doing  :Smile:

----------


## pythontricker

> Whats up Quinton,
> Um im not sure if you read any of my other replies, but i am quarantining, but thanks for the warning. Since i accidently introduced the new snakes to my current collection, my dad is going to be taking all of the snakes to the vet on tuesday (the day he is off) to get them all checked up on  And make sure they don't have any illnesses, which im sure they don't have, but i also checked them myself for mites, respiratory infection, scale rot, etc... And have been spraying all of them down with jurassi mite 3 times a week (Monday, Wednesday, & Friday) to help provent mites. Im about 95% sure all of them are in VERY good health, but we are taking them to the vet to be sure 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


i read them all, I just wanted to add my 2 cents even though it probably didn't matter.  Im OCD like that lol. again not trying to fuel the fire.  thats good your taking them to the vet, good luck. I have made a couple of qt mistakes my self. Like forgetting to wash my hands in between handling.  that was like a year ago.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> i read them all, I just wanted to add my 2 cents even though it probably didn't matter.  Im OCD like that lol. again not trying to fuel the fire.  thats good your taking them to the vet, good luck. I have made a couple of qt mistakes my self. Like forgetting to wash my hands in between handling.  that was like a year ago.


Did that myself cost me a crap load in vet bills because the first animal I handled had RI and I was actually giving it its daily meds.  Mistakes happen.

----------


## pythontricker

> Did that myself cost me a crap load in vet bills because the first animal I handled had RI and I was actually giving it its daily meds.  Mistakes happen.


Yeah its unfortunate, these animals get sick very easily. mistakes do happen, and the best thing to do is learn from them.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Yeah its unfortunate, these animals get sick very easily. mistakes do happen, and the best thing to do is learn from them.


Yeah the thing that made me soo mad on that one was I had the freaking purell like 3 feet from my main snake rack.  Im just lucky that only the one caught it and not the whole collection.  Stupidity its a killer lol.

----------


## AjBalls

Anyone remember the incident with Jen Harrison?

----------

_nixer_ (01-05-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

I'll never forget this. It broke my heart.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...t.php?p=611124

I honestly think he's learned from his quarantine mistakes. None of us started out with the Ball Python/Reptile Keeping Manual. We all have to learn. 

Again, to the original poster, beautiful Albino.

----------


## AjBalls

> I'll never forget this. It broke my heart.
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...t.php?p=611124
> 
> I honestly think he's learned from his quarantine mistakes. None of us started out with the Ball Python/Reptile Keeping Manual. We all have to learn. 
> 
> Again, to the original poster, beautiful Albino.


I believe Justin (stangs) studied them for a year or two before he was finally allowed to have one.

And yep, that's the incident. The short version. All started because she didn't quarantine a snake. Lost her clown, couple large het females, albino, spiders, mojaves, another kids genetic stripe (I think), and a bunch of normals. I think she had about 50+ snakes right before she got that female with the virus.

----------


## anatess

just got back from vacation, so I just started reading these threads...

I have to say, I am so very disappointed.  VERY disappointed.  This is my first and only pet community and I have learned a lot from ball-pythons.net but you guys can be such a downer.

I have been following DBD's posts and youtube site since the first time he posted his youtube video.  I am very interested in kids trying to make something of themselves.  I bought my spider from an amazing 12-year-old who runs a buy-and-sell reptile store from his bedroom.  His dad has an irrational fear of snakes (the reason why the snakes has to stay in his bedroom) but he supported him so much he found the courage to drive his son to meet me with 3 snakes in the back seat.  He says the money he makes from selling snakes is going to his college fund.  How many kids have the desire to do that these days???

I hired a 15-year-old babysitter last summer to watch my 2 kids while I work at the home office.  On the weekends we paid him money to lay sod in our yard.  He has been working odd jobs since he was 12-years-old.  I asked him once, don't you ever just want to go out and have some fun?  He told me, he enjoys watching my kids, so in a way he is having fun.  Besides, if he doesn't work for me, he will have to watch his younger brothers for free, or if he doesn't lay sod on the weekend, his dad will put him to work on cutting their grass and trimming their bushes for free.  So, he'd rather work and get paid.  Most of his friends are either harassing girls at the mall, getting catatonic infront of the TV, or working themselves in and out of depression.

So, DBD wants to be the next Ralph Davis.  AWESOME!  If you're going to dream, don't settle for mediocre!  His first video, like most typical teen-agers these days, is full of cussing, mis-information, what-have-you.  But, he learned and his next video was better, although the comments didn't improve.  He has a point when he said ever since his first post in here, he has been written off as a loser with scathing remarks to his posts everytime.  He has only been on this for what, 2 months?  He is improving in my opinion, although still far from perfect, but he is only going to get better with proper guidance.  

You guys need to stop and think about what you are saying to a 15-year-old.  I am very glad to see Brandon holding his head up, learning, and not getting discouraged.  Any other kid would read your posts, give up altogether, and grow up working 9-6 making 7 bucks an hour on a job he hates at age 45.  

To Brandon, I should have sent this to you on a PM, but I want everyone to know you have my support.  Between my dad and I - we have over 10 businesses between us, so I know what I'm talking about.  Our businesses are thriving partly because we don't let anyone rain on our parade.  My advice to you:  Don't worry about having to defend yourself over and over on the same issue.  You don't have to reply to every single post and don't sink to the bickering level.  You learned about quarantining very fast... instead of spending the time repeating to the naysayers about how you are now quarantining, tell us you are quarantining once, thank everyone for the advice, then spend the rest of the time learning everything you can about quarantine methods.  Don't bother with this back-and-forth bickering.  It's a waste of time and nothing good will come of it.  Don't bother defending yourself again about previous posts either.  Same thing, it's a step backwards instead of forwards.  Nixer et al can belabor the point ad nauseam - responding point by point on it will only highlight the mistakes you made in the past.  Learn, improve, and move on.  These threads are helpful in that it can pinpoint really fast what you can improve on - e.g. quarantine, cussing, Lord's name, etc. etc.  Don't focus on the negativity - just take note of the issue and apply it to your next video or next business step.  Also, treat each video like a professional production, just like what you would see as an ad on TV.  Look through the ads on TV (or even Snakebytes or 8ballpythons ads, etc.) and take note of your favorites and produce your next video along those lines - notice the words used, the tone of voice, the background music, the environment, etc.  Each video is a representation of your business.  Maybe even separate the day-to-day videos to a personal account and only post professional videos under your business name.  Of course, this is just my suggestion.  I've never advertised on youtube, so I can only provide information from my "standard advertising methods" experience.  Also, don't limit your learning to this site.  Although there is a great sticky up there on quarantine methods, a lot of the forum information are conflicting.  My 7-year-old son has 9 reptile encyclopedias.  One just on pythons, one just on cobras.  He also bugs the reptile store owner and the reptile vet every chance he gets - questions like, how do you give oral medicine to a flowerpot snake?  And I can tell you he knows a lot more about these snakes than me whose main source of information is this forum.

In any case, keep on doing what you are doing.  Your collection looks great!  I'm not a big fan of albinos but even so, I think he is very pretty.  YOU ROCK!  By the way, that guy Joshua has an amazing collection as well.  He seems a little more established, so he must be doing this for a while.  Are you friends?  You can definitely learn from each other as well...

----------

_Morphie_ (01-05-2009),_Purrrfect9_ (01-05-2009),_SGExotics_ (01-05-2009),wmanning (01-05-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> i read them all, I just wanted to add my 2 cents even though it probably didn't matter.  Im OCD like that lol. again not trying to fuel the fire.  thats good your taking them to the vet, good luck. I have made a couple of qt mistakes my self. Like forgetting to wash my hands in between handling.  that was like a year ago.


Yea, like those sanitary things i never forget to do, like i always wash my hands and use hand sanitizer before touching any of my animals, i also wash after to prevent the chance of getting salmonella (even though i do give my snakes a bath once every week or 3 days after feeding)...

----------


## aaschmitt

> just got back from vacation, so I just started reading these threads...
> 
> I have to say, I am so very disappointed.  VERY disappointed.  This is my first and only pet community and I have learned a lot from ball-pythons.net but you guys can be such a downer.
> 
> I have been following DBD's posts and youtube site since the first time he posted his youtube video.  I am very interested in kids trying to make something of themselves.  I bought my spider from an amazing 12-year-old who runs a buy-and-sell reptile store from his bedroom.  His dad has an irrational fear of snakes (the reason why the snakes has to stay in his bedroom) but he supported him so much he found the courage to drive his son to meet me with 3 snakes in the back seat.  He says the money he makes from selling snakes is going to his college fund.  How many kids have the desire to do that these days???
> 
> I hired a 15-year-old babysitter last summer to watch my 2 kids while I work at the home office.  On the weekends we paid him money to lay sod in our yard.  He has been working odd jobs since he was 12-years-old.  I asked him once, don't you ever just want to go out and have some fun?  He told me, he enjoys watching my kids, so in a way he is having fun.  Besides, if he doesn't work for me, he will have to watch his younger brothers for free, or if he doesn't lay sod on the weekend, his dad will put him to work on cutting their grass and trimming their bushes for free.  So, he'd rather work and get paid.  Most of his friends are either harassing girls at the mall, getting catatonic infront of the TV, or working themselves in and out of depression.
> 
> So, DBD wants to be the next Ralph Davis.  AWESOME!  If you're going to dream, don't settle for mediocre!  His first video, like most typical teen-agers these days, is full of cussing, mis-information, what-have-you.  But, he learned and his next video was better, although the comments didn't improve.  He has a point when he said ever since his first post in here, he has been written off as a loser with scathing remarks to his posts everytime.  He has only been on this for what, 2 months?  He is improving in my opinion, although still far from perfect, but he is only going to get better with proper guidance.  
> ...


i can't agree with this more!!! i'm fairly new to this site but have avidly been reading and learning and appreciating this site until this  :Sad:  i couldn't even stomach reading some peoples posts after the 3rd or 4th page, repeating yourselves, constantly picking apart a young boy, discouraging him even after he pulled ahead and was ENcouraged and fixed his main issue. is this some sort of who's better than who site, looking down noses at people less experienced than you? i didn't think it was. so he says 'jesus christ' he could be saying much much worse, lol, seriously, and he's keeping his cool as trying to defend himself. kudos to the people pointing him in the right direction in a constructive manner and those who manage to compliment his new addition, i won't personally only complain  :Wink:  good luck guy

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-05-2009),wmanning (01-05-2009)

----------


## nixer

if this person would of answered along time ago it wouldnt of went this far.
instead he tried to push this off as some sort witch hunt or something personal and it wasnt.  posts like these happen when you continue to dodge posts

----------


## SGExotics

> if this person would of answered along time ago it wouldnt of went this far.
> instead he tried to push this off as some sort witch hunt or something personal and it wasnt.  posts like these happen when you continue to dodge posts


What did you want me to answer a long time ago? I beleive i answered everything in full that you've asked, did i not?

----------


## Purrrfect9

Beautiful Albino! That's next on my constantly growing list! lol

----------


## littleindiangirl

Lord have mercy, this constant beating of the dead horse should have been split pages ago.

I'm glad the internet police have decided to stick around, but I think your record has been skipping the last few tracks....

----------


## nixer

> What did you want me to answer a long time ago? I beleive i answered everything in full that you've asked, did i not?


yes you did answer me.

----------


## SGExotics

> yes you did answer me.


Yea about my old boa rambo right? You didnt ask me to answer that a "long time ago"... Ahh who cares lol, its over, lets just drop the whole subject! Lol

----------

dr del (01-06-2009)

----------


## stangs13

Well, he wouldn't be in this situation if he had did his HW from the start. He is not the only teen around here that has snakes and wants to do something with them. I spent a good 2+ years learning about the right snakes and what I wanted to do with them, and how to do it. I didn't jump right into it, I also had conflicting parents, but either way I did alot of research.  And I have not made any mistakes like this.

First impresions are very important, and they make a person, so when you start off the way you did it sent up a lot of red flags and gave everyone a bad view of you. So just take a chill pill and relax, just sit back, watch, and learn...you will learn a lot by just doing that.

----------


## Aaron Ward

super sweet!!!!

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-06-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> Well, he wouldn't be in this situation if he had did his HW from the start. He is not the only teen around here that has snakes and wants to do something with them. I spent a good 2+ years learning about the right snakes and what I wanted to do with them, and how to do it. I didn't jump right into it, I also had conflicting parents, but either way I did alot of research.  And I have not made any mistakes like this.
> 
> First impresions are very important, and they make a person, so when you start off the way you did it sent up a lot of red flags and gave everyone a bad view of you. So just take a chill pill and relax, just sit back, watch, and learn...you will learn a lot by just doing that.


Well i have been keeping snakes since i was around 5, and got my first ball python when i was around maybe 13 or 12, whatever age you are in 6th grade... I did a lot of research on the species, made my own book out of it (No not a real book) and bought the ball python manual, and all that stuff... So i was already set on the husbrandry and care of these animals (No where    in any of the books i read say to quarantine and i had not known of it, because i just started ordering snakes online and whenever i bought them from reptile shops they never told me to quarantine, but thankfully now i know to quarantine my animals, courtesy of ball pythons dot net  :Smile:  But anyway, i just started wanting to breed ball pythons, and attempted it at first, but wasnt successful, and now i have done a lot more research on the subject and think i have a better shot of it this time  :Smile:  But yea, i definately do ALOT MORE research now, then i ever have before  :Smile:

----------


## ryan9815

Hey DBD,

I just read thru all of the 9 pages and was about to defend you as I am a young person myself (19) and hate when people attack me for not knowing every thing. But after watching the video and reading the posts I decided to check out your other youtube videos. I came upon your "Creating a Crested Gecko Enclosure" I looked over at your materials list in the box to the right and was shocked!

"Materials/prices:
-Sterilite Ultra-Seal - $3
-Fake leaves - $10
-Screen Mesh - $5 big sheet (found some in my house)
-*Heat Pad - Free (Stolen) ;p* - Petsmart $20
-Caps - Free 
-Suction Cups - $2/Pack"

You stole a heat pad? You steal things? I was disappointed to here this as I respected what you were trying to do and start with your breeding.

Then you say...

*"Well i steal lots of them at different times LOL my firends mom is really cool lol and lets us stash em in her bag, so we get like 10 of them, put em in the cart and go to the back where no one is and stuff em all in her bag, or we just wear big jackets and stuff a few in the inside pockets..  LOLOLOLOL"*

Are you kidding me!? You are trying to have a buisness and promot it to people who trust you. What else do you do illegaly?

Im sorry but you have lost my respect and I would warn anyone who was looking to buy a animal from you.

If this is out of line, mods please take it down, but I think people need to know who they are dealing with.

----------

Clyde Frog (01-30-2009),_Melicious_ (01-29-2009),_Slim_ (02-18-2009),wmanning (01-29-2009)

----------


## Shadera

Okay, I just lost all respect for this kid.  It's never cool to steal, and I never would do business with someone of so little integrity.

----------


## wmanning

wow, stealing isnt cool.
its people like you that make the prices for people like us go up.

----------


## sg1trogdor

God I really thought this thread was dead now a whole new argument has been started.  Well not yet bit it will get there soon enough.

----------


## DutchHerp

I think a horde of angry people has just been released on this thread... :\

----------


## TMoore

> *"Well i steal lots of them at different times LOL my firends mom is really cool lol and lets us stash em in her bag, so we get like 10 of them, put em in the cart and go to the back where no one is and stuff em all in her bag, or we just wear big jackets and stuff a few in the inside pockets..  LOLOLOLOL"*.


pwned!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

That is a gorgeous albino!!!! Where did you get him from???

----------


## RedDevil

> I believe Justin (stangs) studied them for a year or two before he was finally allowed to have one.
> 
> And yep, that's the incident. The short version. All started because she didn't quarantine a snake. Lost her clown, couple large het females, albino, spiders, mojaves, *another kids genetic stripe (I think)*, and a bunch of normals. I think she had about 50+ snakes right before she got that female with the virus.



That would be me... Bought it for $10,000 (with a het female), a few months later they are going for $2,000, and then I lose it before even having it for a whole year. I've had some damn bad luck with my breeding projects.

----------


## akaangela

Well kiddo, you just lost more than $20 (the price of the heating pad) in people who MIGHT have bought from you!  Stealing is NOT funny and what will happen to all your beautiful snakes if (when) you go to jail?  I would hope you learn by others mistakes.  But this one takes the cake.

----------


## Texas Dan

> I am curious as to how you got the money too! I am 16 and have a legit job, but I still don't make that money..LOL. I could careless if its my beeswax or not...let me in on that secret!


5500 posts? You could get off of BP.net. 

Lol.. just yankin yer chain.

----------


## Shadera

Someone who will steal a $20 heating pad would definitely not see a problem with keeping the several hundred dollars you sent for an animal and sending you nothing in return.  That's the issue I have.

----------


## Beardedragon

looks like he broke his promise to keeping everything clean..to the person he promised he would keep clean to?




> Ahhh ______ You Lol! JKJKJK I Never Asked All These People to Tell Me About Their Stealing stories... I Thought It Would Add a Lil Humor To My Description, obviously you don't have ANY HUMOR!!! AAAAHAHHAHAAAHA Get The _____ Off MY Channel, I Don't Take Wise @$$ ____, and Go Tell Everyone on ballpythons(dot)net that i don't take the slightest bit of wise _______too, They Already Know!


Looks like DBD just ruined his chances of ever selling a snake to anyone who knows him or is over the age of 12.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (01-30-2009),grammie (01-30-2009)

----------


## Beardedragon

Heres the video

YouTube - Creating A Crested Gecko Enclosure! By DaBoaDude?!?!

----------


## Beardedragon

> Everyone knows i don't take _____From Any One Being A Wise_____! So _____ off now buddy, im not the nicest guy in the world, Sometimes... And im not gonna make a sale?? AAAHAHAHAHA I have over 700 subscribers, everytime i send out a message that reptiles are for sale, i usually get back 200 replies with people interested... Hmmm isnt that something eh?


Im sure he does get 200 replies... I hope who ever bought the two snakes hes ever sold have seen his way of treating people and his husbendry ways( Like not qting)

----------


## ryan9815

> Looks like DBD just ruined his chances of ever selling a snake to anyone who knows him or is over the age of 12.


Exactly what I was thinking. Sad the way he reacted, very immature in my opinion. I also feel bad for the people who defended him on here as he is making them look like fools. 

Ryan

----------

_Beardedragon_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

EVERYONE! I DID Not Steal LOL I added that into the description to TRY to be funny, but then people started commenting on their Stealing Stories LOL I lied when i was talking about the how i steal them. I took down that video, so no more people would begin telling me about their stealing stories, or let it convince them to steal. I pay for all my supplies Believe It Or Not. If you've lost all respect for me, Its okay! I Truthfully don't mind! And Yea i will agree i need to grow up, and stop with the language. Its a Bad habit, And I Have Anger Issues LOL I Think... Im not asking for forgiveness,and DONT Want Forgiveness.

Thankyou,
Brandon  :Wink:

----------


## Shadera

Thief.  Liar.  -shrug-  Same thing.  I bet mom and dad are bursting with pride.

----------


## SGExotics

> Thief.  Liar.  -shrug-  Same thing.  I bet mom and dad are bursting with pride.


?Whats a shrug>?

----------


## Beardedragon

> EVERYONE! I DID Not Steal LOL I added that into the description to TRY to be funny, but then people started commenting on their Stealing Stories LOL I lied when i was talking about the how i steal them. I took down that video, so no more people would begin telling me about their stealing stories, or let it convince them to steal. I pay for all my supplies Believe It Or Not. If you've lost all respect for me, Its okay! I Truthfully don't mind! And Yea i will agree i need to grow up, and stop with the language. Its a Bad habit, And I Have Anger Issues LOL I Think... Im not asking for forgiveness,and DONT Want Forgiveness.
> 
> Thankyou,
> Brandon



You dont even comment on the comments you sent me, dont worry, even though the video is gone, I kept/saved them as proof :Wink:

----------


## nixer

nice bash of this forum! you are scum!

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> You dont even comment on the comments you sent me, dont worry, even though the video is gone, I kept/saved them as proof


Well i actually did comment on the comments i sent you where it says i agree that i need to watch my language, and how i have anger issues lol And yeah, glad you took the time to save them and store them away because they are going to be SO useful one day right? lol Truthfully bro, i don't care, i don't even mind if you edit them to make them worse either! lol

----------


## SGExotics

> nice bash of this forum! you are scum!


Thankyou, i am scum arent i?

----------


## Beardedragon

> Well i actually did comment on the comments i sent you where it says i agree that i need to watch my language, and how i have anger issues lol And yeah, glad you took the time to save them and store them away because they are going to be SO useful one day right? lol Truthfully bro, i don't care, i don't even mind if you edit them to make them worse either! lol


I really dont think they could be worse.

----------


## SGExotics

> I really dont think they could be worse.


Yep, neither do i :Smile:

----------


## Beardedragon

how could this get any worse?



> WOW y did you delete your other comment? I already saw it... WOW you know a lot of people is this "biz"!!!! WOhOO And how have i made a big mistake???? YOUVE MADE A BIG MISTAKE! _________ with someone whose entire family is Mafiosa! Don't EVER say i made a big mistake as if you would do something, because I have something you'll never have, A strong, POwerful, ______ MAFIA Family!

----------

ryan9815 (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> how could this get any worse?


Yep thats bad aint it lol 

I think i got my point across huh?  :Smile:

----------


## Mischke

> EVERYONE! I DID Not Steal LOL I added that into the description to TRY to be funny, but then people started commenting on their Stealing Stories LOL I lied when i was talking about the how i steal them. I took down that video, so no more people would begin telling me about their stealing stories, or let it convince them to steal. I pay for all my supplies Believe It Or Not. If you've lost all respect for me, Its okay! I Truthfully don't mind! And Yea i will agree i need to grow up, and stop with the language. Its a Bad habit, And I Have Anger Issues LOL I Think... Im not asking for forgiveness,and DONT Want Forgiveness.
> 
> Thankyou,
> Brandon


How you did it was pretty detailed, for somebody who never has stolen…

But I believe you  :Wink:

----------

_SGExotics_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> How you did it was pretty detailed, for somebody who never has stolen
> 
> But I believe you


Its not that hard to come up with a story, well atleast not that hard for me...

----------


## Mischke

> Its not that hard to come up with a story, well atleast not that hard for me...


Yeah, me neither when its true  :Wink:

----------

_Beardedragon_ (01-30-2009),_gothkenny_ (01-30-2009),_Shadera_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> Yeah, me neither when its true


I made up that fake story really easily actually, and there it goes again, another wise*** huh? I Hope your not trying to be a wise***

----------


## AaronP

Well this turned sour quick.

----------


## DutchHerp

This thread is awesome.

Look DBD, whether you stole it or not, the way you're replying to these people is so stupid.

I don't know if you're actually like this, but you're making other kids (like me) look bad on this forum. 

You think I want everyone to think that I'm immature and have bad husbandry for my snakes?

----------

grammie (01-31-2009),ryan9815 (01-30-2009),_Texas Dan_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## LadyOhh

Mister Mustafa,

Let me make this perfectly clear to you for the final time.

You are trying to be a professional breeder, with professional standards, and professional ethics.

Let me put it to you this way.

If I heard that someone stole an animal or item from another person in this community, I would sure as heck NEVER want to buy/sell/share anything with that person ever again.

Its called ETHICS and MORALITY. 

Now if you choose to ignore said standards, then more power to you, and I wish you luck finding customers and friends in the business.

----------

_771subliminal_ (02-01-2009),_AaronP_ (01-30-2009),_Beardedragon_ (01-30-2009),_DutchHerp_ (01-30-2009),Muze (01-31-2009),_Royal Morphz_ (01-30-2009),ryan9815 (01-30-2009),_Shadera_ (01-30-2009),_Texas Dan_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## Patrick Long

I think Youtube could track is IP and notify the police of his illegal activity....and maybe even knock a couple "mafioso" kingpins outta the way too  :Wink: 



....classic kid....classic.

Lemme guess, your dads in prison and your mom is an alcoholic? That would explain a lot wouldnt it?

Get on with your life....and outta ours.. LOL




PS.....myspace Mafia Wars doesnt REALLY mean that you have mafia family.

----------

_AaronP_ (01-30-2009),_Beardedragon_ (01-30-2009),ryan9815 (01-30-2009),_Shadera_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## ryan9815

> EVERYONE! I DID Not Steal LOL I added that into the description to TRY to be funny, but then people started commenting on their Stealing Stories LOL I lied when i was talking about the how i steal them. I took down that video, so no more people would begin telling me about their stealing stories, or let it convince them to steal. I pay for all my supplies Believe It Or Not. If you've lost all respect for me, Its okay! I Truthfully don't mind! And Yea i will agree i need to grow up, and stop with the language. Its a Bad habit, And I Have Anger Issues LOL I Think... Im not asking for forgiveness,and DONT Want Forgiveness.
> 
> Thankyou,
> Brandon



I feel your lying as I cant tell what is truth and what is not. You most likely took the video down because it made you look bad, as why does it matter if others have stealing stories as long as you do not? Also I really think you should care that people lost respect for you. These are your potential customers and fellow people in the "industry". That is all.

Thanks,
Ryan

----------


## DutchHerp

> ....classic kid....classic..


That's exactly what I thought you guys would say.  Some kids might do this, but not all kids.

Thanks to people like DBD kids like me look bad on this forum.  

Just don't think that all kids here are like DBD man...

----------

ryan9815 (01-30-2009)

----------


## AaronP

> That's exactly what I thought you guys would say.  Some kids might do this, but not all kids.
> 
> Thanks to people like DBD kids like me look bad on this forum.  
> 
> Just don't think that all kids here are like DBD man...


People don't always judge you based off your age, sure some people will, but there are also a lot of people who remember that one day they were in your shoes and will treat you the way they would have liked to be treated.

----------


## SGExotics

> I think Youtube could track is IP and notify the police of his illegal activity....and maybe even knock a couple "mafioso" kingpins outta the way too 
> 
> 
> 
> ....classic kid....classic.
> 
> Lemme guess, your dads in prison and your mom is an alcoholic? That would explain a lot wouldnt it?
> 
> Get on with your life....and outta ours.. LOL
> ...





And you know what? I think i will Get outta your lives, im going to get myself banned here, hopefully if a mod sees this they will ban me, since there seems to be no possible way to get an account deleted...

----------


## Beardedragon

There's a little difference in saying you smoke than saying your Family's in the Mafia...and using it as a threat. I very well could report you and im sure they would do something about it.

----------


## SGExotics

> There's a little difference in saying you smoke than saying your Family's in the Mafia...and using it as a threat. I very well could report you and im sure they would do something about it.


 I  thought i edited that post? i really didn't feel the need for people to that, but anyways as i said, im gonna have my account deleted or banned, it's better for me and you guys... Truthfully lets just stop with the posts and pretend my account has already been deleted already shall we? 

Btw, sorry for anything i said, i dont want to leave with knowing i said something negative as my last words here, so Im sorry. Lets call it a truce or lets just stop the arguing...

----------


## Nate

You have PM'd me and one other Moderator asking numerous times to be banned or deleted. We DON'T delete or ban you just because you ask us to.

I'll say it one more time, if you don't want to come here, then DON'T. Click the log out button, and go else where. it's really not too difficult.

----------

_Royal Morphz_ (01-30-2009),ryan9815 (01-30-2009),_SGExotics_ (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> You have PM'd me and one other Moderator asking numerous times to be banned or deleted. We DON'T delete or ban you just because you ask us to.
> 
> I'll say it one more time, if you don't want to come here, then DON'T. Click the log out button, and go else where. it's really not too difficult.


Alright... 
Btw, is there anyway you can delete this thread? It seems to be a fueling ground for problems lol It seems cursed in a way.. LOL
Thanks

----------


## Nate

> Alright... 
> Btw, is there anyway you can delete this thread? It seems to be a fueling ground for problems lol It seems cursed in a way.. LOL
> Thanks


We're getting around to moving some posts out, but no, not deleting it.

----------

ryan9815 (01-30-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

> We're getting around to moving some posts out, but no, not deleting it.


Okay thanks!

----------


## Beardedragon

> Alright... 
> Btw, is there anyway you can delete this thread? It seems to be a fueling ground for problems lol It seems cursed in a way.. LOL
> Thanks


Why is it when something gos wrong for you deleting the evidence is always the key?

----------


## SGExotics

> Why is it when something gos wrong for you deleting the evidence is always the key?


I just wanted him to delete this thread not because of evidence, but because this thread always seems to spark lots of arguments, and is like a fueling ground for problems... But anyway, im logging off now, don't even know why i signed back on in the first place lol

Keep in Touch,
Brandon

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well I'm sorry that all this was stirred up again right as the dust seemed to be settled.  But you were in the wrong on this one.  As for the Qt I could care less its your collection so do with it as you please.  But the whole "making up a story on stealing "  seems pretty far out.  I have come up with my share of lies and fibs in my day but why would you openly brag about something like that that's freaking retarded.  That's like saying i'm a crack head..bragging about negative things is so immature.  I hope you get it together some day.  If you do you are welcome back if you please.  Take care bud.

----------

ryan9815 (01-30-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

So now you say you're not coming back anymore anyway... did you steal that stuff or not? Just out of curiosity.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> So now you say you're not coming back anymore anyway... did you steal that stuff or not? Just out of curiosity.


Hes gone I doubt he will be back unless he makes a different account.  I am more disappointed in the him rather than mad at like most of the ppl I have seen reply in this thread.

----------


## DutchHerp

> Hes gone I doubt he will be back unless he makes a different account.  I am more disappointed in the him rather than mad at like most of the ppl I have seen reply in this thread.


"I'm not mad at you; I'm just disappointed."

Those hurt when they come from your parents  :Weirdface:

----------


## sg1trogdor

> "I'm not mad at you; I'm just disappointed."
> 
> Those hurt when they come from your parents



lol.  I just mean I can't be mad at someone for a mistake.  I can be mad if he realizes its wrong and continues on with it.  I think I will be leaving this thread alone now.  Don't need to be the next target.

----------


## Texas Dan

> We're getting around to moving some posts out, but no, not deleting it.


Instead of deleting it Nate, you should sticky it. Cut if off at the thievery part so everyone knows.

----------

ryan9815 (01-31-2009)

----------


## Muze

> That's exactly what I thought you guys would say.  Some kids might do this, but not all kids.
> 
> Thanks to people like DBD kids like me look bad on this forum.  
> 
> Just don't think that all kids here are like DBD man...


Honestly, it would never occur to me to compare.  It has been pretty clear to me from the beginning that you are a responsible reptile keeper that cares for his animals.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (01-31-2009),ryan9815 (01-31-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Honestly, it would never occur to me to compare.  It has been pretty clear to me from the beginning that you are a responsible reptile keeper that cares for his animals.


Wait your supposed to care for these things. Does that mean they need to be fed also.  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  




Sadly I have seen some ppl like this.  They think because its a reptile it doesnt require any care.  Sad world we live in sometimes.

----------


## ev477

> If you've lost all respect for me, Its okay! I Truthfully don't mind! And Yea i will agree i need to grow up, and stop with the language. Its a Bad habit, And I Have Anger Issues LOL I Think... Im not asking for forgiveness,and DONT Want Forgiveness.
> 
> Thankyou,
> Brandon





> Btw, sorry for anything i said, i dont want to leave with knowing i said something negative as my last words here, so Im sorry. Lets call it a truce or lets just stop the arguing...


I hate to beat a dead horse, but I just thought that was funny.

----------

ryan9815 (01-31-2009)

----------

